# Fast way to 100kg bench?



## Klick

Been lifting weights for seven weeks now, current 1RM is 80kg. Able to do about 6 of 70kg and can do about 2 sets of 8 with 60 kg on the flat bb bench.

Decline bench I can do 70kg for 12 reps, 60kg I can do for days straight now on the decline.

I do a split routine so I was thinking every other day after I finish whatever body part it is that I'm training that day to just jump on the bb bench and dropset from 70kg and keep going down in weight till failure. Will this be a good way to bring up my bench quicker? Should I do some light weight(40kg) close grip bench as well with it to bring up the tris strength?

Appreciate any advice, thanks.


----------



## biggestdog2007

Want to improve bench more? Then bench press more often, eat more and rest more.

Split routines are far from optimal for new trainees.


----------



## Northern Lass

biggestdog2007 said:


> Want to improve bench more? Then bench press more often, eat more and rest more.
> 
> Split routines are far from optimal for new trainees.


To increase your bench you need to increase the frequency of your bench workouts. There is no magic formula that will get you to 100kg quickly.

Hard work and consistency. :thumb:


----------



## Klick

Thanks, so yeah I'll just start benching every other day at the end of my workouts till failure then do some CG bench press.

And yeah I know splits aren't really recommended for beginners but I enjoy doing them more.


----------



## xpower

That may help


----------



## gaz90

i benched my first 100 in my mid teens. i didnt have a clue how to program at all. i would bench press for 3x10 every second day, small bit of assistance work for the pressing muscles. paid no attention to diet if honest. so frequency is very important.

a mate of mine has a heavy bench day on monday where he does a few heavy singles with weights between 85%-100% depending how he feels. then on thursday he does close grip bench pressing for a few sets of 3-5reps, trying to beat rep records with certain weights.

I didnt think much of his training but he benched 225kg @108kg a few weeks back.


----------



## The Sweeney

Been lifting since August and got my bench to 95kg before a shoulder injury has put me out for a while, but made good progress on the starting strength program, or strong lifts which is very similar.


----------



## TommyBananas

bench 2-3x a week, do pause benching also.


----------



## superdrol

Stronglifts got me to 80kg 5x5 in 11 weeks from nothing... Was close to my limit but I reckon another 8 weeks would've seen me press 100kg 5x5, could've prob done singles of 100 after 11 weeks or damn close at 5'11 and 87kg


----------



## Sams

Klick said:


> Been lifting weights for seven weeks now, current 1RM is 80kg. Able to do about 6 of 70kg and can do about 2 sets of 8 with 60 kg on the flat bb bench.
> 
> Decline bench I can do 70kg for 12 reps, 60kg I can do for days straight now on the decline.
> 
> I do a split routine so I was thinking every other day after I finish whatever body part it is that I'm training that day to just jump on the bb bench and dropset from 70kg and keep going down in weight till failure. Will this be a good way to bring up my bench quicker? Should I do some light weight(40kg) close grip bench as well with it to bring up the tris strength?
> 
> Appreciate any advice, thanks.


test base, cheque drops, m tren and 100mg oxy before training should help


----------



## RalphWiggum

I'd follow 531. Has worked wonders for me with my bench, squat and deads


----------



## 31205

I've only done 100 x 10 reps for the first time in my life just before Xmas. 7 weeks isn't long really. Just stick at it.


----------



## Info Junkie

531 will do the trick


----------



## Archaic

Constantly chasing a 1RM is the fastest way to injure yourself IMO, especially early on when not 100% nailed on form.

I'd put more focus on your sets and reps


----------



## gaz90

Archaic said:


> Constantly chasing a 1RM is the fastest way to injure yourself IMO, especially early on when not 100% nailed on form.
> 
> I'd put more focus on your sets and reps


I max out twice per week. never had a gym related injury. if the form is poor you can get messed up from even doing curls


----------



## TommyBananas

Never injured myself either smashing out 1 RM's and improving it.


----------



## Archaic

gaz90 said:


> I max out twice per week. never had a gym related injury. if the form is poor you can get messed up from even doing curls


I've seen first hand two bad injuries from ego lifters. Both big chaps, 17-18 stone. First guy tore his peck quite severely and the second guy literally tore the bicep/tendon from the bone, his bicep shot to the top of his arm. It was horrific!

First bloke was out of action for 6 months and second bloke was out for over a year, he has to undergo surgery aswell to reattach the muscle/tendon.

I don't think it's a good idea encouraging someone who has been training for 7 weeks to constantly chase a 1RM on a weekly basis tbh, but if someone is that way inclined then I just let them crack on tbh, it makes no odds to me if they consciously damage themselves


----------



## bigchickenlover

Put 100kg on the bar youll either press it or fail


----------



## Jalex

Jump on a full body program that has you benching 2+ a week.

You won't see less hypertrophy just throw in as much assistance as you want


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Fastest and easiest way is to get someone else to do it. :laugh:


----------



## kadafi39

Cant believe no one has mentioned weighted dips or military press. I wouldn't bench every other day, twice a week is more than enough if your doing dips and OHP in between. Consistency, rest and food is the key, keep at it.


----------



## DiamondDixie

You're going to be constantly fatigued benching everyday / every other. Once a week is plenty, remember half of the press is *triceps* (form might be worth looking at) Triceps tucked into your pecs, lats tensed ad flared ready to drive though.

So you target is 100kg but you have no plan and it's not happening anytime soon!?

X1 rep - 100kg - one set

X2 reps - 90kg - two sets

X3 reps - 85kg - two sets

X4 reps - 80kg - three sets

X7 reps - 70kg - three sets

X10 reps - 60kg - four sets

This is all you do on chest for strength, after pumping it with light exercises then hammer your triceps. DO NOT add an extra chest day as you won't fully repair by your next session especially if you're not using extra supps.


----------



## Major Eyeswater

I don't think you can go wrong with the 5x5 protocol - especially if you are still in your first couple of years of training.

I've got about 20 years of training experience under my belt, and a few months of 5x5 over the summer put 10kg on my 3 rep max.


----------



## darrenx

Klick said:


> Been lifting weights for seven weeks now, current 1RM is 80kg. Able to do about 6 of 70kg and can do about 2 sets of 8 with 60 kg on the flat bb bench.
> 
> Decline bench I can do 70kg for 12 reps, 60kg I can do for days straight now on the decline.
> 
> I do a split routine so I was thinking every other day after I finish whatever body part it is that I'm training that day to just jump on the bb bench and dropset from 70kg and keep going down in weight till failure. Will this be a good way to bring up my bench quicker? Should I do some light weight(40kg) close grip bench as well with it to bring up the tris strength?
> 
> Appreciate any advice, thanks.


press more often, 5 sets of 5 worked well for me, got 100kg for the first time in may & now my PB is 130kg and i can bench 100 for 10


----------



## Klick

Thanks for all the help. will definitely look in to the tips, might try the 5x5.

I had a really good chest day today, had my friend come today so we able to spot each other and I could just keep going until failure. My form's pretty good, always something to correct though. usually doing pause reps now since I find they give me a much bigger pump.

did 6 sets of 60kg x 10, 2 sets of 70kg x 5, did 3 proper reps and a half-****d 4th rep of 80kg when last sat I could only do 1 rep of 80kg.

felt a lot stronger this week after training my tris really hard last week. attempted 90kg but once I took it off the hooks I knew I couldn't do it and bitched out. I reckon I can potentially do it in 2 weeks after some more gruelling sessions and just eating a lot.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

i feel that a 1RM is only to make your head bigger

OP, get yourself a bench that weighs 100KG...........there you have it, a 100KG bench :thumb:


----------



## Klick

I don't think it's an ego thing, just wanting to get better. I was chasing a 1RM of 30kg dumbells when I first started where as now I can do an entire set of it just from pushing myself.


----------



## jackedjackass

Tip number one:

Get stronger lol

Tip number two:

Start steroids and slightly over eat and you will be there in no time.


----------



## Major Eyeswater

Klick said:


> Thanks for all the help. will definitely look in to the tips, might try the 5x5.
> 
> I had a really good chest day today, had my friend come today so we able to spot each other and I could just keep going until failure. My form's pretty good, always something to correct though. usually doing pause reps now since I find they give me a much bigger pump.
> 
> did 6 sets of 60kg x 10, 2 sets of 70kg x 5, did 3 proper reps and a half-****d 4th rep of 80kg when last sat I could only do 1 rep of 80kg.
> 
> felt a lot stronger this week after training my tris really hard last week. attempted 90kg but once I took it off the hooks I knew I couldn't do it and bitched out. I reckon I can potentially do it in 2 weeks after some more gruelling sessions and just eating a lot.


Don't go jumping from 80kg to 90kg. If you can get 3-4 reps with 80kg, then your 1 rep max is probably about 85kg. When you are incrementing up, use the smallest increments you possibly can.

I got 6 reps with 125kg on the bench a few days ago, which is a best ever. Next time I'm going for 126kg - not 130kg


----------



## flapjack

bigchickenlover said:


> Put 100kg on the bar youll either press it or fail


Sounds like stupid advice but when I had been stuck at 92.5 for ages I got so ****ed off I tried this and got 2 reps out. I think the sd/tren combo might have helped a bit aswell.


----------



## harryalmighty

DiamondDixie said:


> You're going to be constantly fatigued benching everyday / every other. Once a week is plenty, remember half of the press is *triceps* (form might be worth looking at) Triceps tucked into your pecs, lats tensed ad flared ready to drive though.
> 
> So you target is 100kg but you have no plan and it's not happening anytime soon!?
> 
> X1 rep - 100kg - one set
> 
> X2 reps - 90kg - two sets
> 
> X3 reps - 85kg - two sets
> 
> X4 reps - 80kg - three sets
> 
> X7 reps - 70kg - three sets
> 
> X10 reps - 60kg - four sets
> 
> This is all you do on chest for strength, after pumping it with light exercises then hammer your triceps. DO NOT add an extra chest day as you won't fully repair by your next session especially if you're not using extra supps.


can almost guarantee you anyone with a big bench in relation to their body weight train their bench 2x per week. look at sheiko one of the most tried and tested bench routines has you benching 3x per week. bench is as much about technique mastery as it is strength. the fastest way to learn a new motor pattern is frequency.


----------



## bigchickenlover

harryalmighty said:


> can almost guarantee you anyone with a big bench in relation to their body weight train their bench 2x per week. look at sheiko one of the most tried and tested bench routines has you benching 3x per week. bench is as much about technique mastery as it is strength. the fastest way to learn a new motor pattern is frequency.


Absolutely about technique the sooner I learned that, my bench is improving likewise my deadlift! Wish I knew it sooner. Life eh!!


----------



## harryalmighty

bigchickenlover said:


> Absolutely about technique the sooner I learned that, my bench is improving likewise my deadlift! Wish I knew it sooner. Life eh!!


yep. better technique = better leverages = more poundage on the bar. not to mention less chance of avoidable injury = more gains.


----------



## bigchickenlover

harryalmighty said:


> yep. better technique = better leverages = more poundage on the bar. not to mention less chance of avoidable injury = more gains.


Words of wisdom right there! As I said if id have known this I wouldn't have all the shoulder injuries/on-going pain now!!


----------



## John.

Bench 3x a week, add weight each time. Eat everything that isn't nailed down. Sleep plenty.


----------



## zyphy

Frequency is one thing, but you also need a solid strength program if you're solely focused on increasing your bench. 5/3/1 is pretty good I hear.

With regards to programming, you want to ensure you only hit 1 rep max's now and again (not too often): you want to build up your capacity at lifting weights below your 1 RM, before attempting one.


----------



## John.

^^ Yeah, but 100kg is still in the realms of linear progression for most people. When I could do 90kg for 3x5 on linear progression, I could bench 100kg for one.

Figure out a conservative weight for your 3x5 (lets say 80kg), then do something like this:

Mon: Bench 3x5x70kg

Weds: CGBP 2x5x60kg

Fri: Bench 3x5x72.5kg

Mon: Bench 3x5x75kg

Weds: CGBP 2x5x62.5kg

Fri: Bench 3x5x77.5kg

And so on until you get to roughly 90kgs, then take Weds off, and PR on Friday. No need to overcomplicate things.

If the above is too aggressive you could always do a Texas method style thing.

Mon: Bench 5x5x80% of Your 5RM

Wed: CGBP [email protected]% Monday

Fri: New 5RM


----------



## biggestdog2007

You will without doubt bench 100kg fairly soon if you maintain ANY progressive training program and eat half decently.

Just be consistent.


----------



## stone14

There's a great workout over at sugdenbarbell called "tokars 5-3" written by tokar


----------



## Klick

Hey, quick update: Just 1 repped 90kg.

I just kept benching every day to be honest, I'd just walk in throw 60kg on the bench and do as many sets as possible with it then drop it to 50kg and do as many sets as possible. Then I would do as many sets of 70kg on the decline bench as I could then knocked it down to 60kg to do even more sets. Then after that I'd just do some cable flyes for mid section and low to high cable flyes for upper chest. Once I did that I'd just go on and start my actual workout. (Ie: shoulder day) Also on the Mondays that's when I'd do my actual chest workout where I would go a lot heavier than 60kg, I'd do 70kg and 80kg for as many reps as I could.

But yeah, went to workout with my mate today and I thought **** it I don't normally have a spotter so I might as well make the best of it and tried 90kg and got it up without any assistance. feeling so much stronger lately on the bench. really feel like I could get 100kg up in another month. 90kg felt a lot easier than I anticipated.

edit: also forgot to mention I'd do some 50kg cgbp 3 times a week.

5 months of lifting with 1 and a half of that being injured. really think I could of got it easily in 4 months if I didn't injure myself like a goon.


----------



## Klick

Been injured since mid january and all the way through February. Started doing chest again properly last week, the past month I was just doing low weight and heavy weighted machine work. Any how, some how I managed to do 100kg after only having one proper chest session last week. This was my second proper chest session and I did 90kg with no spot, felt strong today so I just thought **** it and threw 100kg on the bar and asked someone to spot me. No idea how I did it. feels great though, maybe it's because I've been focusing heavily on arms(tris) due to being injured? I've been doing 5 sets of 5 diff exercises for my tris the past month and a half and maybe that's that has made me hit 100kg. feels good though, attempted to do another rep but failed as soon as I brought it down lol.


----------



## stone14

Weight gain 

I like tokars 5-3 routine for strength progression upping the kgs its on sugdenbarbell website very effective and simple routine imo


----------



## fafaz

I bench 90kg for reps and 100kg for 2. I'm sitting at 72kg. I hit chest twice a week. I have a 3-4 split. Depending on how I'm feeling I combine two days some weeks. I've noticed no matter how many times you work chest if your weight is staying the same your bench will not go up. Weight increase = bench increase


----------



## nWo

I'm a bit late in, but the thread's been bumped so I'll throw my 2p's worth in. As has been said several times, bench 2-3 times a week - a full body program if you're going 3x a week or an upper/lower split if you're going for 2x per week, those would be my choices.

Other than that, training under a good progressive-overload scheme and eating enough is paramount. There are plenty to choose from. My personal favourite is to train to failure, pushing for one more rep than last time on my first workset, then when reps get too high, increase weight. Some sessions you might manage to make an increase of several reps, then another session you might not make any increase - though if you just aim to increase by one rep each workout, even if you feel like you could manage 3 more, if you stick with just one then you're pretty much guaranteed that extra rep on the next couple of workouts at least, which is nice and keeps the progressive overload coming.


----------



## JohhnyC

God I could never bench 2 or 3 times a week unless on a cycle. I found that every 5 days was about time for full recovery. Now I have a 3 way split per week however I really do push every time beyond failure. easy if only doing chest / tris on a session and then home. Legs a different story and affect cardio the next day

A complete failure set works wonders sometimes but very easy to overdo on chest as its the peoples favorite right? Calfs were always stubborn b#stards!

Having said that I am 6'3" and arms like an orangutan so bench was never great. Most I ever got to was 100kg x 8, 8, 6 or thereabouts in my early 30's. At 19 I started at 50kg in sets of 8 / 10.Always used to wish I could used the 20kg disks lol


----------



## RocoElBurn

The fastest way to bench 100kg in most gyms is using the big bar and two 20kg plates per side.


----------



## JohhnyC

biggestdog2007 said:


> Want to improve bench more? Then bench press more often, eat more and rest more.
> 
> Split routines are far from optimal for new trainees.


Don't want to steal the thread but just on that, what do you think about split routines after a long absence? I am coming back after 6 months off and set back into splits pretty quickly. Seems fine.

As a beginner, fully agree! although no need to wait a year like people used to tell me!


----------



## RocoElBurn

Back some time ago using a 5x5 variant, I pressed flat bench once weekly, incline db once, and dips and mil press on another day. My flat bench went up 5kg every week- 60, 65, 70, 75, 80, 85, 90, 95 ...I didn't continue and swapped rep ranges, but the key is pick a routine that works and follow it through, put the effort in - I would be thinking about my lifts all day tbh, I was single minded and didn't want to miss anything or plateau ...at those weights, with proper feeding and good form there shouldn't be any issues(and I'm talking 5x5 with a higher 1rm)


----------



## barsnack

Mate I would just give up....Weight training is obviously not for you....buy a pizza and get fat...way more craic


----------



## JohhnyC

RocoElBurn said:


> Back some time ago using a 5x5 variant, I pressed flat bench once weekly, incline db once, and dips and mil press on another day. My flat bench went up 5kg every week- 60, 65, 70, 75, 80, 85, 90, 95 ...I didn't continue and swapped rep ranges, but the key is pick a routine that works and follow it through, put the effort in - I would be thinking about my lifts all day tbh, I was single minded and didn't want to miss anything or plateau ...at those weights, with proper feeding and good form there shouldn't be any issues(and I'm talking 5x5 with a higher 1rm)


do you just go to failure on last set on a 5 x 5? or wait until end of chest routine?


----------



## RocoElBurn

JohhnyC said:


> do you just go to failure on last set on a 5 x 5? or wait until end of chest routine?


If failure is sooner than 5 reps then I would have pushed to failure, I didn't miss any reps and didn't go beyond 5. I only used one chest move per session (3 days weekly).


----------



## JohhnyC

RocoElBurn said:


> If failure is sooner than 5 reps then I would have pushed to failure, I didn't miss any reps and didn't go beyond 5. I only used one chest move per session (3 days weekly).


ahh cheers Roco, makes sense now. Do you find 3 session better than a massive once per week session? I find a one body part once per week the most efficient, in terms of time in the gym, that is. In, blast it and bugger off. But looking at you, whatever you are doing is working!


----------



## simonthepieman

Klick said:


> Been lifting weights for seven weeks now, current 1RM is 80kg. Able to do about 6 of 70kg and can do about 2 sets of 8 with 60 kg on the flat bb bench.
> 
> Decline bench I can do 70kg for 12 reps, 60kg I can do for days straight now on the decline.
> 
> I do a split routine so I was thinking every other day after I finish whatever body part it is that I'm training that day to just jump on the bb bench and dropset from 70kg and keep going down in weight till failure. Will this be a good way to bring up my bench quicker? Should I do some light weight(40kg) close grip bench as well with it to bring up the tris strength?
> 
> Appreciate any advice, thanks.


bench 2 times a week and avoid training to failure

day 1

low reps and some assistance

3 x 3 BB bench

4 x 10 DB bench

Day 2

5 x 5 BB flat weight

triceps 5 x 10

also do an extra day, for triceps on a non-bench day


----------



## RocoElBurn

JohhnyC said:


> ahh cheers Roco, makes sense now. Do you find 3 session better than a massive once per week session? I find a one body part once per week the most efficient, in terms of time in the gym, that is. In, blast it and bugger off. But looking at you, whatever you are doing is working!


Whether dividing body parts or doing full body workouts, I like to hit each body part at least twice weekly and no less than every 5 days.  There are studies to show this is a good rule(no more than 5 days) - this may not be so problematic for assisted guys, but I wouldn't know.


----------



## gearchange

I train chest twice a week,once BB and once DB..I think using dumbbells helps a lot by bringing those stabilizer muscles into play that don't get used on the bar. I like to warm up to 80% and stay there for 5 sets,Going for a 1rm every 2 weeks.


----------



## teenphysique

I just increased my bench using german loading patterns and i rose my 1 rep max by 14kg in 34 days


----------



## JohhnyC

gearchange said:


> I train chest twice a week,once BB and once DB..*I think using dumbbells helps a lot by bringing those stabilizer muscles into *play .


Fully agree, I never used dumbells for about 3/4 years when I started out, bar only. Switched to dumbells and God, talk about being shakey!With dumbbells you can push to failure as no fear being in the situation of a bar lying on your chest and your legs dangling in the air like stranded turtle

I am long past focusing on what weight I can lift, so no swinging weights into the air on an arm curl or arching back on a press etc, My gym is shocking for that. I just aim for tiring the muscle out.


----------



## Bataz

So has OP hit the 100kg yet?


----------



## Klick

Bataz said:


> So has OP hit the 100kg yet?


Hey. I posted on this thread a bit ago saying I reached 100kg. I'm at 105kg at the moment but attempting 110kg this week.

Been training since November or December. Gone from 10 st 10 lbs to 12 stone 13 lbs but a lot of that is probably fat haha, just eating all day and benching 4x a week.

just walk in to the gym, jump on the bench for a few sets and then carry on with whatever im doing that day ie shoulders.

edit: will be attempting 110kg today.


----------



## li23

Try doing negatives as well, go down in a slow and controlled motion, pause for a second then straight back up. Also every week (or when you feel comfortable) add more weight, like 1.25KG per side, even if its just for your first 2 sets, its still progression


----------

